# Blob beer dates



## Digswithstick (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi ,found this blob while hunting, on surface just under some leaves ,the land owner wants to see it  i will give it to him (going to be hard to part with first yellow blob i have found) but i would like to know the age so i can tell him .What years were blobs made ? He has already said i can dig dump and hunt fields for artifacts ,thanks for any info any one may have


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 16, 2009)

Here it is with some dark ones from a friend on the forum ,Saltzman Bros Palace Hill Brewery Oil City ,Pa and J.J. Kouch Palace Bottling Works Titusville ,Pa.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 16, 2009)

Tell him it's a worthless piece of junk from "recent times" and you forgot to bring it along.. then send it to me, please. 

 []  circa 1900 - 1910, baltimore loop seal, in good cond, nice embossig, excellent color, it's a $20 - 40 bev bot..


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Charlie you are fast!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm just hoping speed matches accuracy for once! And if I'm wrong, I hope it's because the bottle is worth more.. I really like it.


----------



## jays emporium (Dec 17, 2009)

Give the landowner that blob beer.  If you find anything real good though just forget to tell him about it.


----------



## spuere66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rick, common Erie beer bottle 1900 +/- 5 years. Give it to the guy, we'll get you another one no problem. This one is a little lighter than most but not uncommon by any means.


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for replies !Spuere66  ,this is the permission we talked about (jasper field ) so as soon as fields are turned we will go,thanks for bottle info  ,hope the hunting was good .Charlie if i find a few more of these ,i will send you one ,got to give it to the landowner .


----------



## Kathi Groh (Aug 3, 2017)

Excellent thread!!  I have several of these yellow blobs (exact bottle), this was very informative for me!!!    I am assuming you are from Erie too????


----------



## Kathi Groh (Aug 3, 2017)

Excellent thread!!  I have several of these yellow blobs (exact bottle), this was very informative for me!!!    I am assuming you are from the Erie area too????  I am surprised you didn't mention it on any of my posts!!


----------



## Digswithstick (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi Kathi, about 60 miles south of Erie,work up there though. Lot of the old timers  are no longer on here much, I look at posts when I can,but not really up to date on prices. Mostly collect what I dig,although if I am working when you have sale might stop by to see what you have.Inks ,poisons , pontiled ,local bottles is what I look for now.Erie had so many breweries it is tough to find what is rare. Light yellow is not common on older bottles.
Rick


----------



## Kathi Groh (Aug 12, 2017)

Digswithstick said:


> Hi Kathi, about 60 miles south of Erie,work up there though. Lot of the old timers  are no longer on here much, I look at posts when I can,but not really up to date on prices. Mostly collect what I dig,although if I am working when you have sale might stop by to see what you have.Inks ,poisons , pontiled ,local bottles is what I look for now.Erie had so many breweries it is tough to find what is rare. Light yellow is not common on older bottles.
> Rick



Thanks for writing back, Rick!  60 miles isn't too far away!  My sale is next Saturday, that would be awesome if you could come!  I'll give you a deal for being a "forum buddy"!!  I am very appreciative for everyone's help on here!


----------



## Digswithstick (Aug 13, 2017)

Ok thanks, will probably see you then! Nice sale ad!


----------



## Kathi Groh (Aug 14, 2017)

Awesome!!!  Thank you, had a friend create that for me!  I just put my green insulator up on ebay!


----------

